# Best Starter Scorpion?



## Gooty (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey guys. Sure you have heard it a million times but what would you guys recommend as a first starter? I'm not a noob to inverts as I have 16 T's at the moment. I'm just wondering what would be an active, relatively docile (don't mind a bit of agression, I'm not going to be handling it), cheap and non-boring scorp? I have heard that Emp's are quite boring so I've ruled them out for the time being, although I can get small Emp's for a tenner near me.

Cheers in advance guys.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Go for one of these, Hadrurus arizonansis (desert hairy) pretty large scorpion, mine is very active. They feed very well and dig all over the place.










-J


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i would suggest Pandinus imperator or cavimanus, but i'd probably just get moaned at


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

There is some other scorpions you could look at but i think the H.arizonansis is a must have for any scorpion keeper.
Check out the Vaejovis, they are pretty interesting too.

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

lucozade3000 said:


> There is some other scorpions you could look at but i think the H.arizonansis is a must have for any scorpion keeper.
> Check out the Vaejovis, they are pretty interesting too.
> 
> -J


well in that case
guess what imma look for at kempton?


----------



## bulkupman (Aug 16, 2011)

go and pickup a local invader ? 

no shit we got scorpions here in select areas due to importing in the past.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm seconding Desert Hairy scorps :no1:

Although I don't suggest handling these scorps here is a picture of me handling one for size comparison 










And yes I know I risked my life, countries safety, Ozone, my left nut and increased my carbon foot-print holding this, I knew what I was getting into and was prepared if I did get stung.

^ just a little disclaimer for people who like shouting at people for holding inverts, because it is the worse thing ever in the world ever


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

bulkupman said:


> go and pickup a local invader ?
> 
> no shit we got scorpions here in select areas due to importing in the past.


eh ? : victory:


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

DSCF1074 by Joe the T guy, on Flickr

DSCF1083 by Joe the T guy, on Flickr
Euscorpius Flavicaudis (European Yellow Tail Scorpion)
Mine is quite active and it's so much fun watching him at feeding time!! 
Super small too lol


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
hetd are some of my faves, swammer's are the largest scorps in the world(i can put up pics of my huge guy)

whats are those scorps that are now living in briten


----------



## bulkupman (Aug 16, 2011)

easier to link

Sheerness Dockyards Yellowtail Scorpion colony (UK)

few inches of course with these yellowtails

but freebies!


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

lucozade3000 said:


> Go for one of these, Hadrurus arizonansis (desert hairy) pretty large scorpion, mine is very active. They feed very well and dig all over the place.
> 
> image
> 
> -J


Wow that guy is awesome, what size enclosure for one of those?? Need to get one :lol2:


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

fardilis said:


> hiya
> hetd are some of my faves, swammer's are the largest scorps in the world(i can put up pics of my huge guy)
> 
> whats are those scorps that are now living in briten


LOL look at my post


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

bulkupman said:


> easier to link
> 
> Sheerness Dockyards Yellowtail Scorpion colony (UK)
> 
> ...


oh right, ihave some of these
collect responsibly though


----------



## bulkupman (Aug 16, 2011)

JoeR said:


> LOL look at my post


init bruv


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

JoeR said:


> Wow that guy is awesome, what size enclosure for one of those?? Need to get one :lol2:


Would be ok in a 30X30 but this one is in a 45X35 and every inch is used.

-J


----------



## Gooty (Apr 8, 2011)

bulkupman said:


> go and pickup a local invader ?
> 
> no shit we got scorpions here in select areas due to importing in the past.


I know mate. I live in Ramsgate, an hour from Sheerness.


----------

